# Questions about Fibromyalgia



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have been doing a lot of reading about fibo lately to see if I should ask my doctor about it. I have most, if not all of the symptoms, but one thing I couldn't seem to find is - it is something that come and goes or do you have it all the time? I have mentioned the aches and pains, headaches and fatigue to my doctor a few times but I had 3 surgeries within 12 months and he thought it was just my bodies way of trying to recover. It has now been 8 months since my last one and I'm still not getting any better. I just had 4 great days in a row where I actually felt like a human being - no ibs, no pain and tons of energy. Then I woke up Friday morning with the headache, aches and pains etc. I have been on anti-depressants for at least 6 years, already have ativan to use when I need and plenty of pain meds because I still deal with ovarian cysts every other month (too painful!).Also, what kind of doc to you start with? I was thinking of just mentioning it to my surgeon doc who is the most caring doctor I know and then he could refer me if needed.Thanks for any help I could get. Mindy


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Mindy!Welcome to the forum.Sorry to hear all that you've been dealing with lately. That would certainly take a toll on anyone's body!Fibromyalgia is not something that comes and goes. Once you have it, you have it. The symptoms of Fibro CAN wax and wane though - or, go through periods where they are little better, and periods where they are worse. So that being said, it is quite possible to have Fibro, and have "good days" and "bad days". Having a good day doesn't mean you no longer have Fibro, it just means you're having a good day. I guess just to say you have some good days mixed in with the bad days doesn't rule out (or rule in) a Fibro diagnosis.Not very much help, is it?It is possible that your body is still trying to recover from all the surgeries, but it's also possible that all the surgeries were the trigger that caused your body to develop Fibro. That's not very much help either, is it!The treating specialist is a Rheumatologist. The good thing about Fibro is that there is an actual physical test they can do. The American College of Rheumatology has mapped out and identified 18 specific tender points on the body. These 18 tender points are areas of anatomically-defined soft tissue.In a Fibro patient, a minimum of 11 of these points will be painful, and not just tender, under palpation. The physician applies a standardized amount of pressure (about 4 kg) to these areas. This amount of pressure will not cause pain in any other part of the body, but when applied to a tender point will feel like bruises in various stages of healing.A tender point is different from a "trigger point", as trigger points cause a response elsewhere in the body when pressed. They can even cause nausea. Trigger points occur in myofascial pain syndrome, which can coexist with Fibro.So, that's the basic review, and hopefully has answered your questions, at least to a degree!I hope that you'll have a good response when you talk to your surgeon about this. Maybe your surgeon will know of a good Rheumy in the area, and will be able to give you a referrel. Please make sure to let us know what happens, and how you're getting on!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks M&M. I did mean do the symptoms come and go (not the fibo), so thank you for answering my question. I do think I will make a doc appointment next week and get it over with. I think I would rather know now then wait any longer. This spending days in bed in pain with no energy is getting really old!thanks again, Mindy


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I think that sounds like a good plan! It is better to try to look into it and get on top of it sooner rather than later.One good thing to remember is that it's not unusual for a Fibro patient to have to visit several doctors to find a good, knowledgable Fibro doc. It takes years for some patients to be taken seriously and get their diagnosis. I don't say this to discourage you, more just to help you know that you are now beginning your journey towards a diagnosis. The journey to diagnosis can be long and winding, but you've started it now, and that's a BIG step. And, since you've come here, you won't be on the journey by yourself!Just remember you aren't crazy. You have symptoms that are real. Keep repeating that to yourself! Eventually, you WILL find out what is causing your symptoms, whether it be Fibro, or something else. You will find out. And since more and more doctors are learning more about Fibro, your journey to a diagnosis may very well be a smooth one. I just want you to remember you can come here if it isn't!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh, believe me I understand. I have had IBS for over 20 years (since age 14) and I have been told nothings wrong to I'm crazy and it's all in my head. I won't waste my time on bad doctors anymore.Thanks for the support. I appreciate it. My 1st doctor appointment in on thursday.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow! I'm glad you have a doctor's appointment so soon! That's fantastic.I'll be out of town this weekend, but look forward to hearing how your appointment goes when I get back. I really hope it goes well!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Doctor appointment got cancelled and changed to Tuesday







To be continued ......................


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well then, I hope all goes well for you tomorrow! I think waiting for the appt might be the hardest part!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Had my appointment today, just went to my gp. She listened to all of my symptoms and said it certainly sounds like others she has seen that have fibo. She was also really concerned about me going to a rhuematologist and treated like a head case, since we don't have any of those kind of docs around here. I am going to start weening myself off of my current a.d. and switch back to zoloft, and she made me an appointment with a pain management doctor, but it's not for a few weeks. My husband also has a aunt with fibo and I want to find out from her what doctor she goes to. After 11 days of feeling pretty bad, I finally have a little pain relief today. I may take tomorrow off work too so I can have 1 more day to relax. I'm lucky, my husband and I own 3 business that can run without me, I mostly do the bookkeeping from home. I hired someone to take care of the internet business that I was doing full time so I can concentrate on myself for a while.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Mindy!Well, it certainly sounds like your gp was very supportive of you. That's great! I'm glad she listened to you, and realizes that you're not crazy. Sometimes that's half the battle right there!It sounds like all your plans are very good ones. A pain management clinic might be a big help to you in controlling your pain levels from day to day. I'm not sure what anti-d you're on, but a few Fibro patients around here have gotten some pain relief from taking Cymbalta. Something about how it works can sometimes block the pain signals too. But there are many anti-d's that help in that department, so that might be good for your body for several reasons!There's also a new medicine approved for pain relief in Fibro, it's called Lyrica. It also works to help block the pain signals.Asking the aunt about her dr is another excellent idea. That's the best way to find a good doctor - word of mouth from other patients. Hopefully that will be another good lead for you.I'm so glad you are being able to rearrange some of your affairs to allow yourself the rest you need. That can be the most important step, especially in the beginning. It's hard to admit that you have limitations, but realizing that is a BIG part of managing long-term. Good for you for making those changes! It sounds like you've really got everything lined up in the best way you can. You've put yourself in line for things to continue to fall right into place, and I hope that's exactly what happens. I will be looking forward to hearing about how things go at the Pain Clinic, and if you find a nice doctor through your husband's aunt!


----------

